# Can IBS Cause Fecal Body Odour?



## SadHuman (Jul 15, 2017)

So its nearly been a years anniversary since my IBS randomly popped up and I was wondering if it could be the cause of my fecal body odour and constant bloating and flatulence, or if it could be an underlying condition or parasite.

I've had to deal with people constantly covering there noses and saying it smells all the time around me. Even on good days where I don't think I'm producing gas, I still smell like crap, which I actually can't smell but others can. I've been on the low FODMAP diet for about three weeks and I can't say I've seen much improvement yet.

Can IBS cause leaky gas or fecal body odour with no explanation?


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey there. It's possible it's IBS. If you're like me you may be finding it nearly impossible to cure even with diet intervention. Regardless, there are things you can do to reduce the smell of leaky gas( I'll copy and paste from another thread.) Also, make sure to check out the IBS forum subsection- "Leaky Gas." We have a lot of intelligent people there working on discovering a solution for this problem.

Quote from other thread I posted on: "You've come to the right place. A lot of us are working on trying to be cured from this condition. I'm going to give you some very specific instructions about what you can do right now to minimize the odor and also to try and solve this problem.

1) Carry coffee grounds socks in your pockets. I keep one in each pocket. This will help to keep odor down. Fill them about 1/3 of the way.

2)Do NOT eat yogurt. Yogurt contains sulfur. That means it can actually increase smell of your gas.

3) Try a diet low in red meat and low in sulfur-containing vegetables( broccoli, etc.) Do consume fruits like kiwi. Kiwi and cucumber are fantastic for reducing the odor. If you eat 5 kiwi/day and 2 cucumbers/day, you will be well on your way to reducing the smell.

5) Buy some high quality aloe-vera juice. Aloe Vera Juice helps to eliminate odor. If you buy George's Aloe Vera on Amazon, it looks just like water and so you can fill a water bottle with it and sip on it periodically throughout the day. No one will know it's not water.

6) If you can stomach it, consume whole-grained pasta( no sauce). Whole grain pasta contains a lot of resistant starch which will help reduce the smell. My meal plan i'm trying right now consists solely of whole-grained pasta, kiwi, and bananas. That's it. It may or may not be sustainable long term, and I wouldn't recommend completely eliminating protein sources like grilled chicken, but in any case I've found it's helped a lot.

7) Supplement with Florastor probiotic. Florastor is a yeast-based probiotic that is particularly efficient at reducing the smell of gas. If you take 4 pills of these a day, it'll help to get that smell down.

8) Supplement with Activated Charcoal. Activated Charcoal helps to absorb toxins. It also reduces gas problems. You can buy it on Amazon( along with Florastor and George's Aloe Vera juice)

9) Ask your gastro to perform an anal manometry test. Actually, insist on it. It will help to show if there are any problems with the functioning of the nerves down there.

10) Get a Pelvic Floor MRI test. That'll show if there are any structural abnormalities. Anal Manometry tests function, Pelvic Floor MRI looks at form.

11) Look into electrical stimulation with a TENS device. There are a lot of great threads here about that. Make sure you familiarize yourself with it because it can help to reduce your problem.

12) Look at Pokerface's exercises. Kettle ball swings help to strengthen the area down there. You can ask around this forum for more advice about those exercises if you need to. There are a ton of knowledgeable people here who know about that.

I wish you the most at managing your condition. It's a real pain but there are ways to handle it. If you follow these 12 steps, you're going to be ok, I promise. I wish you the best of luck. If you need any more advice, feel free to direct message me and I will do everything I can to help you."


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Here's a list of references to sulfur foods you want to limit.

https://www.livestrong.com/article/289250-list-of-foods-high-in-sulfur/

I've found the most success at reducing smell by eating kiwi, whole-grain pasta, and drinking aloe vera juice/ supplementing with activated charcoal.

The pasta is a bit of a controversial choice by some on this board because it doesn't reduce the amount of gas but I found diet didn't make much of a difference in the volume of leaky gas anyway so I had to find a way to reduce the smell. Whole grain pasta did that for me( because it contains resistant starch and is low sulfur. You want to eat foods that contain resistant starch and that are low sulfur.)

It sucks to make my diet as bland as it is now but it's worth it IMO. I don't smell much at all anymore even though I still leak.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, IBS can give you body odor and cause leaky gas also.

Yes, charcoal tabs work great for controlling odor but keep in mind they can give you constipation.

Beano and simethicone capsules work well to help control gas.

Good luck!


----------

